# Help me i want to move to spain



## diggerbow1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Please Please can someone help me? I want to come to work and live in Spain asap...Ive really had enough of England etc... I am multi-skilled in numerous things and can turn my hand to most things...Someone please help me....thank you...Andy:boxing:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

diggerbow1 said:


> Please Please can someone help me? I want to come to work and live in Spain asap...Ive really had enough of England etc... I am multi-skilled in numerous things and can turn my hand to most things...Someone please help me....thank you...Andy:boxing:


Unless you have sufficient savings, then I would suggest that it 'aint going to happen'.

There are simply no jobs in Spain for anyone - not even the Spanish!

The rules to live here legally are now extremely rigid. You either need sufficient income (which you don't) or need to be a pensioner (which I assume you're not) or have sufficient funds to live off. Plus you need proof of private medical insurance.


... brutal but honest.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

diggerbow1 said:


> Please Please can someone help me? I want to come to work and live in Spain asap...Ive really had enough of England etc... I am multi-skilled in numerous things and can turn my hand to most things...Someone please help me....thank you...Andy:boxing:


Welcome to the forum. First of all, there are so few jobs in Spain, its unlikely you can simply go over and get one, unless you have a serious profession and/or are totally fluent in Spanish. You best bet is to visit Spain, take a look around at the cost of living, the areas, the feel and do some fact finding.

To live in Spain as a resident, you will need to prove an income and that you have healthcare provision sorted - not easy without any contracted employment. So its a tall order. Its not like it used to be, where you could simply arrive, find a place to live and a job to pay the rent....The recession has hit Spain badly. Huge unemployment and few welfare benefits. 

England maybe be a bit of a mess right now, but its safe!

Jo xxx


----------



## diggerbow1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I didn't think it was going to be easy was hoping within the ExPat community there maybe someone who would have a contact and push some luck my way? I'm a desperate man and Ned a new life. OK thanks. If anything comes up please let me know. Thanks again. Andy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

diggerbow1 said:


> I didn't think it was going to be easy was hoping within the ExPat community there maybe someone who would have a contact and push some luck my way? I'm a desperate man and Ned a new life. OK thanks. If anything comes up please let me know. Thanks again. Andy


why not put your info on the 'looking for work' thread above - you never know


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Sounds like the new year blues. Google "blue Monday January" and you will find half the population are depressed now. Do not worry it will pass and Spring will be around the corner.

Sorry to rub it in, but we are off for 3 months in Tenerife on the 17th  Was 23 and sunny today. Only 10 days to go!


----------



## diggerbow1 (Jan 7, 2014)

There is always something. I'm an optimistic and yes I don't mind brutal. Truth is best but I want to come over even if it kills me. I will do anything. Even marriage.....yeah I know shallow but brutal...If you can help anymore I would be greatful...Andy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

diggerbow1 said:


> Please Please can someone help me? I want to come to work and live in Spain asap...Ive really had enough of England etc... I am multi-skilled in numerous things and can turn my hand to most things...Someone please help me....thank you...Andy:boxing:


Why Spain?
Spain is *still* in deep recession (although you might hear differently from the politicians) and economically is much worse than the UK.
If you want to get out of the UK, *and* have a chance of better things try a more stable country - Germany, New Zealand, Peru...


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

diggerbow1 said:


> There is always something. I'm an optimistic and yes I don't mind brutal. Truth is best but I want to come over even if it kills me. I will do anything. Even marriage.....yeah I know shallow but brutal...If you can help anymore I would be greatful...Andy


Personally I do not know you, but you sound desperate and obviously do not know why, however fleeing to another country is not an answer.

Can you explain what it is you expect to discover when/ if you arrive.

We are moving over in February but we are retiring early with income and financial support.

We are not looking for a better life, we are looking for a different life

What are you looking for?


----------



## diggerbow1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Believe me its not New Year blues..I go to Los Christianos every Xmas and yes that was rubbing it in thanks... lol....I want to work in Spain and hopefully stay there.... fingers crossed aye? Have a lovely 3 months there you lucky people...Which part are you going?.... Andy


----------



## diggerbow1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm looking for a different lifestyle. I'm not fleeing. Just really fed up with the attitudes over here. I want a positive lifestyle and maybe a romantic encounter....who knows


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

diggerbow1 said:


> There is always something. I'm an optimistic and yes I don't mind brutal. Truth is best but I want to come over even if it kills me. I will do anything. *Even marriage*.....yeah I know shallow but brutal...If you can help anymore I would be greatful...Andy


marriage won't get you work here

any more than it helped the nearly 6 million who already live here who don't have a job


----------



## diggerbow1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm looking also for a different life...a new life with different attitudes hopefully. I've had enough of the negative attitudes. I have worked hard all my life and had bad luck all my life and need a change. Thank you...Andy


----------



## diggerbow1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Well England has high unemployment but I've never been out of work. All the immigrants who come over get work. I'm a positive optimistic Englishman not a pessimistic English moaning drip like most are. Take care


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

diggerbow1 said:


> I'm looking also for a different life...a new life with different attitudes hopefully. I've had enough of the negative attitudes. I have worked hard all my life and had bad luck all my life and need a change. Thank you...Andy


if you have some savings behind you - enough to live on for 6 months/a year, & if you don't have a job in the UK, & you have no dependents..... then you could give it a try

just make sure that you have an escape plan & enough spare cash put aside for a plane ticket back in case it doesn't work out 

just bear in mind that if you don't find work & run out of money there is *no help at all *- not from the Spanish government, nor from the British Consulate - neither will help you financially nor help you get back to the UK


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

diggerbow1 said:


> Well England has high unemployment but I've never been out of work. All the immigrants who come over get work. I'm a positive optimistic Englishman not a pessimistic English moaning drip like most are. Take care


unemployment in Spain is about 25+% - in the UK I believe it's only about 7% so not really very high - & that's a HUGE difference

in some areas we have over 35% unemployment & for under 25 year olds it's over 50%


----------



## diggerbow1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Still not impossible though is it my friend? There are no problems only solutions. Isn't it strange how the English always put obstacles in the way and always think inside the box. I think outside the box and I will succeed as you have. Kindest wishes....Andy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

diggerbow1 said:


> Still not impossible though is it my friend? There are no problems only solutions. Isn't it strange how the English always put obstacles in the way and always think inside the box. I think outside the box and I will succeed as you have. Kindest wishes....Andy



Well try it. However, far from the English putting obstacles in the way, its more what experience has taught them. So see the advice as positive, rather than a bunch of brits being negative - use it to your advantage and dont berate it!


However, if you really want to move to Spain and for you to stand half a chance of success then you need to plan, plan and plan. you need a good financial buffer, speak fluent spanish and you need to move to Spain to want to be there, not because you want to leave the UK - cos trust me on this. "You only realise how good the UK is, when you leave it" I used to feel like you, we lived in Spain for 5 years, we're now back in the UK, and altho I miss spain and would love to be back there, I can now see how safe and comfortable the UK is. If Spain was an easy option, I'd be there!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## diggerbow1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for that...I guess you know like you said if it were easy you would be there. I have been to numerous different countries and I'm not sentimental infact I don't like England and I will go anywhere. Thank you again. When people are used to a way of life and a system its hard to change. I think outside the box and will never quit...would you? Seriously are you a quitter? If I had a life threatening illness I would do adventurous things....well I might be dead tomorrow and I want a good life maybe in Spain and need any help I can get. Thank you Jo and good luck to you all


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

diggerbow1 said:


> Well England has high unemployment but I've never been out of work. All the immigrants who come over get work. I'm a positive optimistic Englishman not a pessimistic English moaning drip like most are. Take care


i do not mean to be funny but if you come to spain you will be an immigrant!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

diggerbow1 said:


> Thanks for that...I guess you know like you said if it were easy you would be there. I have been to numerous different countries and I'm not sentimental infact I don't like England and I will go anywhere. Thank you again. When people are used to a way of life and a system its hard to change. I think outside the box and will never quit...would you? Seriously are you a quitter? If I had a life threatening illness I would do adventurous things....well I might be dead tomorrow and I want a good life maybe in Spain and need any help I can get. Thank you Jo and good luck to you all


I'm not a quitter, I'm a speculator lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Again of all countries why Spain?? You don't by any chance have a degree do you? If its escape you be wanting and you have a degree I could certainly point you in the right direction!


----------



## diggerbow1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have only the first year of a BEd in Primary Teaching. No good to anyone really but did teach for 2 years.


----------



## diggerbow1 (Jan 7, 2014)

By the way... Why do YOU like/love Spain??? Profound irrational question really.....why do I dislike England? I just want a job in Spain?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

diggerbow1 said:


> By the way... Why do YOU like/love Spain??? Profound irrational question really.....why do I dislike England? I just want a job in Spain?


Yes, you and six milion Spaniards who are all better qualified than you, if for no other reason than they can speak Spanish fluently.

But if it's all as easy as you say then why are you seeking help from a bunch of strangers,them just go do it... make sure you have 600euros per month going into a Spanish bankacount, 6000euros savings and healthcar provision. That's all you need for the authorities to allow you to become resident in Spain.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

My advice go back to Uni get your Teaching degree and you will then have a legitimate means of escape via International teaching jobs all over the world (visa, accommodation & flights come with salary package). 
My 16 year old daughter has that one sussed!
FYI - From what I have experienced of Spain so far I am not even keen on the place! I've been out of the UK (& Europe) since 1999 so I am well versed in "out of box thinking" with a little bit of when 'needs must' thrown in for good measure! If I can avoid life back in the UK I will, but I have a horrible feeling it will be best for my son in 18 months time, education wise. That would come under the 'needs must' heading!
Best of luck to you.


----------



## diggerbow1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for all your criticisms and I'm off to do more research and homework and I will find a job in Spain somewhere as my sister lives in Northern Spain and my other sister lives in Alicante. Thanks again to all...Andy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

diggerbow1 said:


> Thanks for all your criticisms and I'm off to do more research and homework and I will find a job in Spain somewhere as my sister lives in Northern Spain and my other sister lives in Alicante. Thanks again to all...Andy


We haven't been criticising at all. Just telling how it is. 
If you have family here ask them to put you up for free for a while until you get a job.
If they are willing to do that then that's your best bet.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

diggerbow1 said:


> I have only the first year of a BEd in Primary Teaching. No good to anyone really but did teach for 2 years.


Pity you didn't go further in teaching, although BEd is a start. I know many people
( inc Expats ) who make a living Teaching English as a Foreign Language.
You will obviously need to learn and understand Spanish first !!!!
Have you ever considered TEFL as perhaps your first step in making yourself
marketable abroad ???

Teaching English as a foreign language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In the past their used to be jobs connected with serving the British Expat
community in the Costa's and southern Spain, in particular the Pensioners.
Bit of a niche market I know but you never know.
Finally ( if your into games and in particular online gambling ) Gibraltar is the
haven for Online Gambling jobs. Although you have to be techy, as well !!!
Also they speak English in Gibraltar although you can rent an apartment, just
across the border in Spain.

The bottom line is - best to get a job offer in Spain first before you move
their, these days.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Not Spain but thought this might give you an idea of ESL jobs available all over the World. Again if you are out of the EU a University degree is generally required for work visa purposes?

Dave's ESL Cafe

Or you could always get yourself to Thailand apparently you can buy very good fake degree documents from there! I was worryingly informed of this by an International School teacher many moons ago!


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

diggerbow1 said:


> There are no problems only solutions. Isn't it strange how the English always put obstacles in the way and always think inside the box. I think outside the box and I will succeed as you have.


Good for you!

I don't usually bother replying to these type threads, particularly as you've already received some pretty good advice so far. But for some reason I like the 'cut of your jib'!

As you infer, where there's a will there's a way. Determined people will always succeed and achieve what they want no matter how tough the obstacles might be. People are only bounded by their creativity and imagination, but sometimes you have to as you say, think 'out of the box' and laterally.

There are no jobs in Spain. So create your own job independent of the Spanish economy.

Here's a business idea you can do on your own - ebay sales drop-shipping. It's not easy, you'll have to work damned hard doing many hours but with determination you can produce an income from it working in Spain. You need nothing other than your own entrepreneurial spirit and an internet connection. You don't stock any products, you simply do the marketing and sales transactions and problem resolving and leave someone else to do the shipping.

Start researching!


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Some useful tips here on finding a job in Spain

How to find a job in Spain – 10 Key Tips and Resources | Moving2Madrid

I like tip 2 Differentiate yourself – Think about your “competitive advantage” as a foreigner and profesional and target relevant companies and jobs.

Also, as mentioned above, try and take advantage of the huge numbers of tourists who visit Spain every year. But keep it legal! I know a lot are cashing in on the Airbnb rental income (either by subletting a room in a flat, or even buying an apartment and letting it out totally). Be warned there are laws against this.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

diggerbow1 said:


> Still not impossible though is it my friend? There are no problems only solutions. Isn't it strange how the English always put obstacles in the way and always think inside the box. I think outside the box and I will succeed as you have. Kindest wishes....Andy


Spain in 2014 isn't the Spain of ten years ago. Yiu can't just turn up and start work the next day. For one thing there are regulations you have to observe: like having proof of income, around £600 a month at least plus savings of £6000. Then you need proof of health insurance. 
Working cash in hand on the black is illegal. The authorities are checking up on this.

I can understand anyone wanting a change, a new life in the sun...but there are six million Spaniards, most with families, looking for work, not 'a change' or 'fun'. Any work I have to offer I give to Spanish people as do most Brits I know because this is our home now.

Most of us here worked long and hard to earn our place in the sun. I'm not saying you aren't prepared to work hard...but think seriously. Seven per cent unemployed in the UK. Thirty-seven percent unemployed where I live in Spain...

Maxd is right. It's New Year's Blues. We get a lot of posts like yours in January and also October when people have had a good holiday and think life in Spain is one long holiday.
It ain't...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Why not try Prague? I lived there for three years. Anyone with a pulse and British passport can get a job 'teaching'English and the cost of living is low.
It's an interesting place to spend a few years in, accommodation is cheap and Czech women love British men..they think they're all loaded


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

It case any doubt remains, latest figures show youth unemployment in Spain at 57.7%. Many of these are also "desperate, will turn their hand to anything," have qualifications, speak several languages, etc., yet still cannot find work as there are no vacancies!

España registra un nuevo récord de paro juvenil

We 'negative' folk are just trying to help save people from the pain of finding out the hard way, but if you accept all these things and wish to proceed, good luck.


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

There are no problems only solutions? 

Where there's a will there's a way?

Maybe these clichés work in fairy-tale-ville, but people on this site are just trying to give you the kind of advice that will help you understand some of the limitations in the real world of Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ExpatWannabee said:


> There are no problems only solutions?
> 
> Where there's a will there's a way?
> 
> Maybe these clichés work in fairy-tale-ville, but people on this site are just trying to give you the kind of advice that will help you understand some of the limitations in the real world of Spain.


That is so very true. People in the. UK cannot possibly comprehend the harsh reality of day-to-day life in Spain. I've seen flyers on trees from people offering to work as cleaners, gardeners, will-do-anything for 4€ an hour...

Beggars are an everyday fact of life round here. Maybe instead of giving money I should give them a suitably uplifting homily along the lines of 'Think positive. There are no problems, only solutions. Where there's a will there's a way'
It could turn their lives around.
Or not.
There are enough shattered dreams and blighted lives here without importing more. The 'Spanish dream' has been a nightmare for quite some time now.


----------



## diggerbow1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I will not give up and I will get there. People say there are no jobs over here. Well I go and find jobs. If I have to I will start my own business as I'm the same....I can turn my hand to most things. I will make my own luck. Watch this space...


----------



## diggerbow1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for advice. I'm positive I will succeed and I will. I'm a positive strong bloke not a negative whinging moaner and we'll see?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Good luck. You are now at least armed with some reality of the situation, so you wont go over with a false idea. Remember, "knowledge is king" Just make sure you take enough money with you to tied you over

Jo xxx


----------



## diggerbow1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you JoJo I knew it wasn't going to be straight forward...I was only asking for a job that's all I wanted was a yes or a no..I know all of the economics and demographics. I will get over there and stay even if I die trying believe me. Why do you love Spain? You have to fight a lot harder for success these days. When I'm in the boxing ring I don't give up...My sister does charity work in Goa and if she gave up children would die...Thanks again


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

diggerbow1 said:


> Thank you JoJo I knew it wasn't going to be straight forward...I was only asking for a job that's all I wanted was a yes or a no..I know all of the economics and demographics. I will get over there and stay even if I die trying believe me. Why do you love Spain? You have to fight a lot harder for success these days. When I'm in the boxing ring I don't give up...My sister does charity work in Goa and if she gave up children would die...Thanks again



Spain is a great country, altho a harsh one! I have to say I'm not too fond of Spanish winters, cold damp houses (most dont have heating or insulation), rain, high winds - in fact in the UK this year we've had it nearly as bad as the winters I experienced in Spain lol!!! 

But I like the space, the atmosphere, the heat, the smell, the mountains, the palm trees...... everything. I'd go back there in a heart beat, but we have a house, family and work in the UK. We simply cant. My youngest daughter hated Spain when we lived there and made it known as only a teenage girl can lol!!!! She hated the dust, the insects, the heat and...... do I dare say it...... the people!!!!!!


So for now, we flit back and forth when we can. We rented there last winter, but didnt take full advantage, so this year, we're planning to stay with friends

Jo xxx


----------



## diggerbow1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a sister near Montpelier and she has a couple of properties and a sister that lives in Alicante and she has a cottage. I'm hoping to flit between the two doing anything I can. I have been given some good advice and information and I will be going over in a couple of months when I've done a lot more research.
I must admit when I went for hols in Tenerife three years on the trot the fella that owned the café on the seafront did offer me work doing maintenance and was willing to get me more work through his business associates so I think I will go there first from Seville on the ferry to Tenerife.
I feel a plan coming on as Tenerife is warm all year round which suits me and I don't care about dust, bugs or the people.
Okay thank you for a more lightened conversation and hope you get over there more often.
Take care and kindest wishes,#
Andy


----------

